# What's the best dog food available at Petco/Petsmart?



## basil92008 (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now I am liking the look of the Blue Buffalo line, at least by looking at the websites, but I'm not an expert. Is there anything else I should consider?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Blue Buffalo is a good food. It's probably the best that Petsmart carries. However, some Petsmarts sell By Nature (not too bad) and Avoderm (again not great, not bad), but I still think Blue Buffalo is better. As for Petco, I don't have one where I live, but I think they carry Wellness, Solid Gold, Natural Balance and maybe others that I don't know about. These are all good foods and I think as good or better than Blue Buffalo. If you want to try Blue, go for it. Some stores (and I don't know if Petsmart or Petco does this) have a policy that you can return the food for an exchange if no more than half the bag is gone. Any of the foods mentioned above would be good to try. Maybe start with Blue and then begin a rotation and try some of the others. Good luck!


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

If you have access to a PetSmart and Petco I would choose Wellness. Blue Buffalo (Wilderness is great!), Solid Gold, and Natural Balance are also good foods.


----------



## cudjo (Oct 3, 2009)

Howdy. I am a trainer at PetSmart and have done some research. I can tell you blue is a really good product. The fact is that any food that processes their food with heat, pretty much destyroys most of the amino and enzyme value. Blue cold processes their life source bits. Just know that you need to transition onto Blue over a two week period. Also whatever you choose, stay away from corn and wheat fillers, they are just a cheap way to bulk the food. Also avoid by-products and anyone who uses product imported from China.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....... My guy loves Blue Buffalo!:


----------

